# Oshawa Halloween Event (Canada)



## antichris (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm new here, but not new to home haunting.

I wanted to let everyone know about the Halloween Parade and all day/night event I'm producing. Info can be found at www.oshawahalloweenparade.com.

We're looking for local home haunters to consider creating their own unique halloween 'space' at Memorial Park. We've considered trying to jump start a competition, pitting haunter against haunters to create the most inventive and engaging display for spectators... I guess a competition would depend on if there is any interest.

Regardless, there is lots happening the Saturday, October 27th in downtown Oshawa!

Thanks for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

That looks like a ton of fun. A little further than I'm able to go during Halloween weekend, unfortunately, but that sounds like an awesome future road trip.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That does look like it would be a good time. We have a big parade here where they let 1,000 drunks, I mean skeletons, carry lit torches. In five years noone has cought on fire. Amazing.


----------



## antichris (Aug 11, 2012)

I've heard of that... is that the Flaming Lips gig?


----------



## antichris (Aug 11, 2012)

If anyone knows of some great potential parade entries in the Toronto and GTA east area, please let me know. We have 4 parade entry positions left, and we're looking to really finish with a bang!


----------

